# Pumpkin's waiting room



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

Well....my Pumpkin will not eat her grain or any of her treats but she is grazing on her fresh hay so I keep that in her stall. I have been checking on her about every 2 hours. She isn't moving around much just laying in her house. Her right udder looks like it could have been leaking because I saw something that looked dried up and it wasn't there yesterday. No gooey stuff. Ligaments still feel intact. Her eyes look like they are a little blood shot. Her bag looks a little bigger too. She has me a nervous wreck.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

Well... I decided to stop staring at Pumpkin and heed my Nana's long time pregnancy advice... When the apple is ripe... it will fall! Well.... I have been checking her ligs everyday and we are now OFFICIALLY on kid watch... she lost them sometime last night... all squishy today!!! I am so excited!!!! :clap:


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy kidding! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm a nervous wreck! I'm a 1st timer and so is she! lol I just can't wait to see what she has boy/girl...lol or both!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Post pictures when she kids! I'll be thinking pink and blue for you. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

Only 1 and its a blue eyed boy!!!! Posting pics soon!


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

Baby pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

What a gorgeous little guy! Love his markings,,so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!:baby:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! What a cute lil guy


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!!! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

He and my Bella would make some pretty babies














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh How cute she is!!!! We named him Charlie... he has a marking that looks like a Charlie Chaplin mustache! lol


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! too cute


----------



## nanajudy (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrats! He is so cute and it looks like you survived and are ok too!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on the adoreable kids!! See it's not TOO bad, this whole baby business, is it? 
Have fun with them!


----------



## fedor31705 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks to y'all!!! I couldn't believe how fast it all went. She was quiet all day. I stayed close by doing some gardening. Came into the house when the boys came home from school. I told them to get their homework done so when she's ready they could come out and watch. I went back out with her and she started to cry and 15 minutes and it was all over. She did great! The boys made it home just in time and never had a chance to get their homework done before the little guy arrived! I am so in love with these animals!


----------

